# I have a new baby !



## Hotaru (Jun 27, 2011)

May I introduce you to Izzy Miyake Pocket Geisha


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

Hotaru said:


> May I introduce you to Izzy Miyake Pocket Geisha


woooooooooo! it's lovely !! you can sharing more picture about izzy ???


----------



## Hotaru (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this one as she is snuggling with my other Crestie's tail and it just looks so cute


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very lovely girl, I like her name too! Congratulations..


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl. The more pictures I see of this breed, the more I fall in love with it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww gorgeous, more pics please._


----------



## allup (Oct 27, 2011)

so funny , i like it !


----------



## staffy112 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a beautiful dog!


----------

